# Kirkland Lamb and Rice with canned?



## Jeepnick (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello All...

We got the puppy home over a week ago. The breeder was feeding 1.5 cups of Kirkland brand (Costco) Lamb and Rice adult kibble, mixed with Pedigree Canned food (only 2 tbps each feeding) twice a day. We have been feeding the same, though we have raised the kibble to 2 cups each feeding.

My research indicates that the kirkland kibble is actually fairly decent food (see ingredients below) for the money...and I cannot afford more than about $150 a month for dog food, so its economical too...

What I am more concerend about is the canned food... I noticed that the pedigree canned foods first 5-6 ingredients are all meat by-products... Something that even SOUNDS unhealthy.

So I'm wondering... Can we do away with the canned all together? Should we switch to a better brand of canned food to mix in? Just need a little insight, because I understand meat by-products to be quite unhealthy.

Thanks.
Nick


Kirkland Lamb and Rice Ingredients:
Lamb,lamb meal, whole grain brown rice, rice flour, white rice, egg product, cracked pearl barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and Vitamin E), beet pulp, potatoes, fish meal, flaxseed, natural flavor, brewers dried yeast, carrots, peas, kelp, apples, dried skim milk, cranberry powder,potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, rosemary extract, parsley flake, dried chicory root, glucosamine hydrochloride, taurine, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, chondroitin sulphate, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite (source of vitamin k activity), riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

There are much better canned foods than Pedigree (YUCK!). However, some of the good ones cost around $2 a can which I find to be very expensive. When I was feeding kibble, I would cook up some burger/chicken/etc and maybe a few veggies to put over the kibble.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my vote is to do w/o the kibble. and if the pup loses interest in the food, just add a bit of warm water to the kibble.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

And if the canned is just being added as an "extra" to make the food interesting, you can add a dollop of lots of different "people foods" too---all of which would be nutritious, easy, and keep the food constantly interesting. Some of the things you could try: 

egg--raw or cooked
canned fish--tuna, sardines, etc. 
raw or cooked ground meat (hamburger or turkey)
boiled chicken & rice
cooked carrots or green beans
trimmings from meat--raw or cooked 
plain yogurt or cottage cheese
even low-sodium chicken or beef broth

There are lots of ways to spike up a kibble dinner. Or, just forget the add-ins and just serve the kibble plain. It is certainly not necessary to add anything at all...and may contribute to the pup being picky.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I am using Nutro High Energy with Lancer - kibble soaked in warm water for 20 minutes. That is what his breeder has used. When I asked her about canned, her response was to save the can for those times if/when the puppy may need a little "incentive". I also put a tablespoon of yogurt in it. And at times some chicken breast or something.

I have continued sticking with those suggestions for two reasons- first and foremost, it works well. The second-that 20 minutes of soaking are two set times of working/playing/bonding with Lancer.

The other suggestion I've heard is to try to stay with chicken - it may carry a bit more protein. If you are going to think about changing kibble, that is something to think about. 

So my suggestion is drop the can food altogether for now. Mix/Soak in some water and maybe put some chicken or other yummy stuff once in a while and see how your dog responds.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

What Tracy said.









But heck, a bit of warm water is enough to get many dogs interested in their kibble until they're used to eating it dry. Start with warm water, then wean to less and less water. Or start with warm, then go to cold water. Then withdraw the water. Either way. 

If you'd prefer a dog that just eats kibble, that's what I'd do.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I feed my dog's KirkLand as well. If you want to keep with the canned food KirkLand does sell that too. I would take the pup off and like Tracy said you can add raw egg (which I do), and I add in vanilla yogurt so they get some flavor to it etc, or just add warm water.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Does your *vanilla* yogurt have sugar, corn syrup or fructose (or other types of sugar) in it? If so, I'd avoid feeding that to a puppy (actually, any dog). 

Plain yogurt is beneficial, but there isn't a lot of reason, IMO, to feed a dog flavored yogurt. Even honey, if it's highly processed as it would be as a sweetener for yogurt, doesn't have much to offer a dog, and isn't particularly good for a pup.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't used it in awhile but I got it from an all natural store. I would have to go there and look at the label to be honest.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

We do what Tracey said, we add things from that list he gave(usually ground beef, turkey, meat trimmings, and broth) All of these things are great things you can add. Also serving the kibble plain is fine as well. We don't go out of our way to buy these things just for add ins. I love my boys, but sometimes it can get expensive. We just serve their kibble plain, and if we happen to have add ins, we mix them in. They usually get add ins two or three times a week. (I use other people food for treats though, such as hotdogs and cheese).


----------

